# Calais night time parking...post ferry



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

We are having a change from our normal ferry crossing and using the night ferry instead of the P&O Dover / Calais 06.40 sailing.

Given we would probably be arriving in Calais about 2 am any suggestions where would be the easiest and convenient place to park to get the head down for a decent nights sleep. The norm has always been first stop Auchan Supermarket for fresh bread etc and fuel and then off we go.

Cheers Ian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the yacht basin aire is most likely; the beach aire could be full and you would possibly be disturbing the neighbours! Yacht basin will have loads of room. 



You could use the Cite Europe parking, but I'm not a great fan of it. Lots of people on here use it. 

All are in the sites database on here.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Defiantly as above yacht basin.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You could even stop on Auchans car park  then stumble in for bread.

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Closest would be the ferry terminal car park (P2), usually space but you'll see if theres enough room on your left had side just after you come through customs.










Pete


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We travel by tunnel (with the dog) and whenever we have a night train we aim for the Cite Europe. It's just 10 minutes from the tunnel arrival and a very easy start onto the motorway system at first light. I know others enjoy the shopping in the morning.
We've always found plenty of space and never had any difficulties. It obviously is less convenient from the ferry.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Yacht basin (or beach aire if not full) gets my vote too. Last time we were in Calais there were loads of illegals lurking around Auchan car park but none at either of the aires.
Wouldn't even consider Cite Europe unless it was just for a couple of hours.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cité €urope for us - never had any bother whatsoever.

The shops there do not open on Sundays.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> You could even stop on Auchans car park  then stumble in for bread.
> 
> tony


TBH this was the first thought. do Auchan allow overnight?

Ian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Probably ok at Auchan, but it's fairly open, and note Gaspode's comments about a number of illegals loitering around there.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Probably ok at Auchan, but it's fairly open, and note Gaspode's comments about a number of illegals loitering around there.


I quite agree Mike, last time we were there I spotted an immigrant loitering next to a van parked behind us, sure enough he ended up under it and the owner had to eject him. The Auchan car park seems to be becoming a favourite spot for them, plenty of low hedges for them to shelter behind. They sneak out and creep under the vans & coaches while the owners are shopping. I expect the same may happen at Cite Europe. For some reason they don't seem as prevalent at the aires, possibly due to the regular police patrols and "public" nature of the places.


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

I always used to stop at Auchan on my way out and in,(in a car ) for a fuel top up, I must have done this dozens of times in the last 5 years and usually late night/ early mornings. I have noticed in the last couple of years that there are groups of what must be illegal immigrants lurking around the fuel station, it definitely makes you uncomfortable whilst filling up and I can't get out of there quick enough. I am now giving Auchan a wide berth when I pass at night.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Why not use the Calais port car park rather than driving around in the middle of the night. It's what we do if arriving at that sort of hour. You should be able to park near the booking office if you are worried about immigrants. In any case they don't seem to operate any longer inside the actual terminal boundary.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

My previous post on the subject
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-206425-.html


----------

